# security light is killing my batt



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

the orangish security light on my dash doesn't ever go out. the alarm activates and deactivates fine. but the light stays on 24/7. my new battery lasts about 3 days if I don't run the car. any ideas??? oh yea. 86 gll with digi dash


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If the light is blinking, then the alarm isn't activating/deactivating fine.


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

the light does not blink, it is on steady. 24/7 with or without key. and yes alarm works properly. I have set it off a few times, reset it a few times. only issue is the light never shuts off


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Electrical gremlins are a RPITA. Difficult to track down. Not even sure where to tell you to begin.


----------

